# How much is this bike worth? (ZR 9000 frame etc..)



## DerrickT (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello,

A coworker's friend has the following for sale and I'd like to know how much is the bike worth. I've tried looking on the internet, but so far, no one has the specific frame for sale.
I know the details I'm giving is a little broad but this is only what the seller has described for me so far. The condition of the bike is very good since he mainly used it for commutes.

Trek ZR 9000 Frame
Judy 2 Rockshocks
V Brakes
Shimano LX Cranks/Rings
Clipless pedals

Thanks in advance.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

ZR9000 is a tradename for a type of aluminum.
It is used in a number of types of bike frames for a number of Trek brands.
Without knowing the bike designation it is pretty hard to say much more.
Figure on the following though: any frame warrenty is good for the origional owner only and will not transfer with the bike. Ditto for any other components (shock).

Clipless pedals could be $20 store brand versions or $100++ types and there are a number of different cleat styles depending on brand.

Age, type, condition and what you are willing to pay all feeds into what it might be worth.
You are best off looking at a couple three LBSs and checking out the manufacturers websight.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

DerrickT said:


> Hello,
> 
> A coworker's friend has the following for sale and I'd like to know how much is the bike worth. I've tried looking on the internet, but so far, no one has the specific frame for sale.
> I know the details I'm giving is a little broad but this is only what the seller has described for me so far. The condition of the bike is very good since he mainly used it for commutes.
> ...


Ask your co-worker to ask his friend which trek bike did the frame come from. Let us know and we will try to help.


----------



## trogdor (May 23, 2004)

Trek only makes 2 ZR9000 bikes, the 8000 and the 8500. Based on the fact that it has v-brakes and an lx crank I'm going to guess its the 8000. The 8500 comes with full disc brakes, a fox fork and all xt components. But you should ask him first to make sure he didn't just swap stuff out. As for price, book value on the 8000 is $1200 an the 8500 is around $1900 but that's brand new.


----------



## DerrickT (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, guys. Yeah, I'd figure he built the bike himself. I did call him and he said he bought the frame individually for 600 dollars brand new. The rest of the equipment he bought new also. This is what puzzled me most since I did not know what model the bike was. Below is a picture of the bike.

Basically, I think he'll let it go for 500 dollars (close to his asking price). Is that a good price considering the new frame is 600 (according to him). I'll do a little more research once I see the bike this weekend, however, I'd like to know as much as possible about the prices and what you guys think before I offend the guy or overpay for it. Also according to him, Trek will replace the frame for free with no questions asked. If so, then I wouldn't mind spending money on it.

<img src=http://home.comcast.net/~derricksays/ZR.jpg>

Thanks again.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

trogdor said:


> Trek only makes 2 ZR9000 bikes, the 8000 and the 8500. Based on the fact that it has v-brakes and an lx crank I'm going to guess its the 8000. The 8500 comes with full disc brakes, a fox fork and all xt components. But you should ask him first to make sure he didn't just swap stuff out. As for price, book value on the 8000 is $1200 an the 8500 is around $1900 but that's brand new.


It sounds like a frankenbike. Trek did not ship any LX cranks on those bikes in the last 2 years. Also, the Judy fork is a little cheap for those bikes.

Just a guess, but if the frame is in good shape, the whole bike would be worth 300-400 US. Maybe less. I'm assuming that it has cheap wheels, but who knows.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

DerrickT said:


> Thanks for the reply, guys. Yeah, I'd figure he built the bike himself. I did call him and he said he bought the frame individually for 600 dollars brand new. The rest of the equipment he bought new also. This is what puzzled me most since I did not know what model the bike was. Below is a picture of the bike.
> 
> Basically, I think he'll let it go for 500 dollars (close to his asking price). Is that a good price considering the new frame is 600 (according to him). I'll do a little more research once I see the bike this weekend, however, I'd like to know as much as possible about the prices and what you guys think before I offend the guy or overpay for it. Also according to him, Trek will replace the frame for free with no questions asked. If so, then I wouldn't mind spending money on it.
> 
> ...


Trek will NOT warranty the frame. The warranty only applies to the original owner. Check the Trek site. I did.

$600 brand new with a lifetime warranty. I would think the frame would be worth $300 max now. If the components are in good shape AND it has decent wheels, then $400 might be right. $500 seems a little high.

How old is the frame? Did you see the receipt?


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

DerrickT said:


> Thanks for the reply, guys. Yeah, I'd figure he built the bike himself. I did call him and he said he bought the frame individually for 600 dollars brand new. The rest of the equipment he bought new also. This is what puzzled me most since I did not know what model the bike was. Below is a picture of the bike.
> 
> Basically, I think he'll let it go for 500 dollars (close to his asking price). Is that a good price considering the new frame is 600 (according to him). I'll do a little more research once I see the bike this weekend, however, I'd like to know as much as possible about the prices and what you guys think before I offend the guy or overpay for it. Also according to him, Trek will replace the frame for free with no questions asked. If so, then I wouldn't mind spending money on it.
> 
> ...


You can get a Trek 6700 brand new (with lifetime warranty) for just a couple of hundred more than that bike. It also has a better fork and new components. Remember, the components may need replacing soon. How much wear is on them.


----------



## DerrickT (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok, Thanks guys. I'll skip on this one.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

trogdor said:


> Trek only makes 2 ZR9000 bikes, the 8000 and the 8500. Based on the fact that it has v-brakes and an lx crank I'm going to guess its the 8000. The 8500 comes with full disc brakes, a fox fork and all xt components. But you should ask him first to make sure he didn't just swap stuff out. As for price, book value on the 8000 is $1200 an the 8500 is around $1900 but that's brand new.


For 2004 the 8000 I test rode came with a Rock Shox DUKE XC Air, a step up from the Judy, I think it also came with Shi mano 515s and was priced at $1125 on the floor.


----------



## bob24250 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Similiar Bike*

I just got a used Trek 8500 for my girlfriend. It had full XT-XTR components and older Manitou SX fork, Time pedals. Had a few scratches, but all in all a good starter bike for her for $350.00


----------



## DerrickT (Jun 10, 2004)

bob24250 said:


> I just got a used Trek 8500 for my girlfriend. It had full XT-XTR components and older Manitou SX fork, Time pedals. Had a few scratches, but all in all a good starter bike for her for $350.00


That's good price. Where did you get it at?


----------

